
Deep Learning GPU Benchmarks: GTX 1080 vs. Titan X Pascal - greensquare
http://add-for.com/deep-learning-benchmarks/
======
johnm1019
This website requires many clicks. For intelligable graphs, click here

[http://add-for.com/topics/benchmarks/caffe-vs-neon-vs-nvcaff...](http://add-
for.com/topics/benchmarks/caffe-vs-neon-vs-nvcaffe-vs-tensorflow)

Then make sure to change from stacked to grouped.

~~~
hughes
It makes me sad that stacked bar graphs are even an option here.

------
bhouston
They are using different CPUs for these tests. It seems that the CPU used for
Pascal has a higher GHz speed. I hope that isn't confounding on the results.

~~~
Nursie
The test setup for the 1080 also had half the RAM of the others, and used an
older ubuntu.

Not a great test of GPUs in isolation.

~~~
eveningcoffee
I guess that sometimes you have to work with what you have and I prefer these
results to no results.

------
moondistance
Baidu Research also recently announced DeepBench:
[https://svail.github.io/DeepBench/](https://svail.github.io/DeepBench/)

------
lallysingh
From eyeball perf/pricing, it looks roughly like the Pascal is 50% faster for
twice the price. Which isn't surprising from the mass-market to specialized
transition.

~~~
jsheard
You're also paying for the Titan XPs 12GB of VRAM, which is overlooked by the
common canned benchmarks that easily fit in the 1080s 8GB.

~~~
lallysingh
50% more RAM for 2x more. Same formula!

~~~
stefs
so ... 50% more RAM and 50% more speed for 100% more money?

honestly, this doesn't seem like a big issue.

------
oldsj
Just bought a GTX 1070 mostly for reasons other than Deep Learning but it will
be interesting to see how it stacks up compared to a 1080. Just hard to
justify a 55% price increase for a 25% performance gain. Maybe SLI will get
better in the future?

~~~
dogma1138
SLI is not for compute. SLI scaling has nothing to do with compute
performance, unless you are hitting a PCIe bandwidth bottleneck or have to
jump over QPI you can have 1:1 scaling with multiple GPUs.

------
Kyro38
What a shitty way to display the numbers. Combined Bar charts are not made for
this.

~~~
matt4077
You can switch to "grouped" above the charts to change it.

...and you could argue that it does make sense for showing how X fares across
categories Y,Z,T... The height of the bar is proportional to the average
performance across the different frameworks.

------
dharma1
Double speed 16bit inference on the Titan X too

------
newtons_bodkin
Does anybody know what is being used at big companies like Facebook and
Google?

~~~
micaksica
Treating big companies as monoliths never works well. Different teams will
inevitably choose to use different hardware, but the nVidia Tesla Kxx is
popular among a lot of these "big four" types.

